# Is this possible?



## Country Roads (Jun 3, 2010)

I have heard that wine can be made out of almost anything. Can you use evergreens to make it? If so does anyone have a recipe


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2010)

I would not as evergreen have alot of oils in them. Why would you want to? Try just about any fruit to make wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 3, 2010)

You probably could and I beleive people make tea with it but like said above it could have oils in it.


----------



## Country Roads (Jun 3, 2010)

*Is it possible*

So are you saying that the oils might inhibit the growth of the yeast?


----------



## NSwiner (Jun 3, 2010)

I think the oils make it go bad from what I have seen posted . I'm with Tom why would you want wine that taste like evergreens ? To me that just a BIG YUCK but to each thier own .


----------



## Wade E (Jun 3, 2010)

Some can spoil, some can just make it very hard to clear and some may hinder fermentation from starting or finishing.


----------



## Country Roads (Jun 4, 2010)

*Is it possible?*

Thanks for the info..........and back to the orchard


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 4, 2010)

Pine wine? Just the name sounds neat.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Pine wine? Just the name sounds neat.


 

My vineyard is Hid-In-Pines Vineyard -- Home of Hid-In-Pines Vines and Wines - but we make no Pine Wine!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 12, 2010)

I would go for it. What is thier to lose by trying? My suggestion would be to either roast the pine needles or to make a tea out of them. If you roast them you might be able to get a majority of the oil out. I dont know what that would do to the flavour tho.... Then you would proboly need to do some fancy racking to get rid of the oil that floats to the top. 

But i say go for it man


----------



## deboard (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, there is this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retsina

Not really made from pine, but it ends up with a pine resin flavor.


----------

